# Glade Plug-in damage to table



## zacpierce (Dec 20, 2016)

Hello,

I sat a glade plug-in air freshener on a hallway table and it leaked and stripped right through the finish. Attached are pictures. I purchased some Restore a Finish dark walnut product and lightly applied with 0000 fine steel with no result. Is there a fix for this other then refinishing the entire table top? I live in Fairfax, VA area and I was quoted $600 to refinish the top! I'm not sure the table is worth more than a few hundred dollars. Any suggestions?


----------



## Carloz (Oct 12, 2016)

Looks like that is mot the most durable finish so you should be able to take it off with some acetone.


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

I agree, strip or sand it and refinish the top. You can do this yourself pretty easily (wear a good dust/fume mask, though).


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

Kinda looks like a flying moose. You could just go with it.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Probably a lacquer finish. You can test it by seeing if lacquer thinner will dissolve the finish, try it in some inconspicuous place. I believe you are going to have to refinish the entire top. There is no way blend that large of a spot that needs both stain and a film finish.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Looks like just putting some more of the glade air freshener on it and you will have it stripped in no time.

What? Someone had to say it. Sorry, I couldn't resist. Makes you wonder what you are breathing in the "freshened air".

Looks like a nice cherry wood grain. I would be temped strip and finish it a natural color. When sanding just be careful. It is very likely that it is veneer and they usually are not that thick so don't sand through it or you will turn an accident into a disaster.


----------



## LittleShaver (Sep 14, 2016)

I tried looking at the SDS for the plug-in, but it does not identify the solvent used. From the looks of how completely it removed the finish, I'm guessing alcohol.

Try dabbing various solvents on the underside of the top until you find one that seems to work as well as Glade.

Since the top is probably a veneer, I would steer clear of sanding or scraping. Once you identify the solvent, try solvent wet rags and dry rags to remove the rest of the finish. If the wet rags make the finish gel, you might try using a plastic scraper to remove the bulk of the goo.


----------

